# my new boy



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

hes so cute !!! i love all his hair =D


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

how big is he smudger?


----------



## smudger (Oct 11, 2009)

jimmy said:


> how big is he smudger?


he`s 14`2.. 3 yr old


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Love the color and the long hair!! What breed is he?


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow~
What a pretty boy!!
HP


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow He's beautiful~!


----------



## smudger (Oct 11, 2009)

charlicata said:


> Love the color and the long hair!! What breed is he?


he is a registered gypsy cob..


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, he sure is a handsome one!
Congrats! =)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a looker. He's gorgeous!


----------

